# What Is This Yeast?



## callio (23/3/12)

I bought some yeast from a health food shop in Bendigo, and all it says is "Brewer's Yeast" on the label. It has no brand (it's just a white label with nutrition info) anyhow, it only cost a couple of bucks, and I was just wondering if I could use it in a brew and what kind of tolerence it will have. I'll upload a photo shortly of the label if that will help identify this yeast.

Callio


----------



## yum beer (23/3/12)

brewers yeast froma health food shop is not the same as brewers yeast from your LHBS.

It will make beer but it will not be great.

Buy real yeast, its only a couple of dollars anyway.


----------



## keifer33 (23/3/12)

The stuff from Healthy Shops is really just a suppliment and really not ideal for brewing. Get some real dried yeast and use that otherwise its just a waste and unpredictable at best.


----------



## dr K (24/3/12)

What you have is pretty much Vegemite without the salt ( oh and the other bits)
Brewers Yeast is not yeast for brewing, its yeast left from brewing.
Your LHBS will sell you proper yaest for less per gram anyway !!

K


----------



## Dazza88 (24/3/12)

sprinkle it on your popcorn. a healthy snack.


----------



## callio (25/3/12)

Haha, thanks all. I will definately try it on the popcorn. Good to know this before I tried to brew with it. At least it didn't set me back much.


----------

